# Revival video



## Davidius (Apr 30, 2007)

I wasn't sure where else to put this.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P5kNDyhplBQ"]Revival[/ame]


----------



## Herald (Apr 30, 2007)

I can't finish watching such tripe. 

*Galatians 5:22-23* 22 But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, patience, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, 23 gentleness, *self-control*; against such things there is no law.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 30, 2007)

Watching this, I get the same pit in my stomach as I do when I watch videos of people LARPing.


----------



## Davidius (Apr 30, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Watching this, I get the same pit in my stomach as I do when I watch videos of people LARPing.



What on earth is LARPing??


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Apr 30, 2007)

perhaps this?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LARPing


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Apr 30, 2007)

MrMerlin777 said:


> perhaps this?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LARPing



Yep. It grosses me out, and makes me feel misrepresented.

This is not Christianity, in the same way as LARPing is not role playing.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 1, 2007)

What I saw (before getting sick and turning it off) wasn't "dancing in the Spirit" but merely Tai Chi.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (May 1, 2007)

I just rode my bicycle to work this morning, got dressed and signed onto my computer. I checked in to see what was going on at PB and watched this video. I thought I'd hurl.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 1, 2007)

If these people are really falling under the possession of the Holy Spirit then why isn't the "Spirit" powerful enough to give them some cool moves. If it was really the Holy Spirit they would dance like Fred Astaire or Michael Flatley or Baryshnikov.

These poor lost souls jump around like they stepped in a hornets nest. I used to dance like that after my mom pushed cod liver oil in my mouth.


----------



## JM (May 1, 2007)

Before I was saved I use to go to parties that ended like this, very pagan no matter what kind of music is playing in the background.

j


----------



## panta dokimazete (May 1, 2007)

oooh, Lord Jesus, forgive them...

I could not watch the whole thing...just not Christ honoring.


----------



## kvanlaan (May 1, 2007)

And what "denomination" is this coming to us from?


----------



## Davidius (May 1, 2007)

kvanlaan said:


> And what "denomination" is this coming to us from?



It's the Grand Canyon Mission: http://www.billeaster.com. More vids available on their website!! 

 <----Mr. Banana has the Spirit.


----------



## Davidius (May 1, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> If these people are really falling under the possession of the Holy Spirit then why isn't the "Spirit" powerful enough to give them some cool moves. If it was really the Holy Spirit they would dance like Fred Astaire or Michael Flatley or Baryshnikov.
> 
> These poor lost souls jump around like they stepped in a hornets nest. I used to dance like that after my mom pushed cod liver oil in my mouth.


----------



## Blue Tick (May 1, 2007)

The madness of sin!


----------



## alwaysreforming (May 1, 2007)

Was it just me, or did anyone else find themselves dancing around alone in their living rooms while watching this?

That was totally cool worship! I wish our church was more like this one!

Habani shabani amana lu..... oh wait, I'm speaking in tongues now!

   These are my friends. They're also slain in the spirit.


----------



## Staphlobob (May 1, 2007)

JM said:


> Before I was saved I use to go to parties that ended like this, very pagan no matter what kind of music is playing in the background.
> j



Yes, indeed! Been there. Done that. And once I was finished dancing in the spirit I'd often resort to some "bowl yodelin' " in the spirit too!


----------



## SRoper (May 1, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> Watching this, I get the same pit in my stomach as I do when I watch videos of people LARPing.



I'm glad I was able to find [ame="http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=3955486939380985268"]this LARP video[/ame] again. Watch in bewilderment! My favorite part is when Balding Scottish Mage hits Raiden with a stray lightning bolt.


----------



## IanWatson (May 2, 2007)

Looks more like a drunken party to me.


----------



## IanWatson (May 2, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> If these people are really falling under the possession of the Holy Spirit then why isn't the "Spirit" powerful enough to give them some cool moves. If it was really the Holy Spirit they would dance like Fred Astaire or Michael Flatley or Baryshnikov.
> 
> These poor lost souls jump around like they stepped in a hornets nest. I used to dance like that after my mom pushed cod liver oil in my mouth.


----------



## shackleton (May 2, 2007)

If they were smart they would film more of this, market it and call it, "Holy Ghost Aerobics," then send all their money to TBN as a praise offering or seed of faith for more.


----------



## BobVigneault (May 2, 2007)

shackleton said:


> If they were smart they would film more of this, market it and call it, "Holy Ghost Aerobics," then send all their money to TBN as a praise offering or seed of faith for more.



It's been done... twice apparently.

http://www.anointedmedia.com/anointedcart/picserve.cgi?picserve=/7700.01.jpg


----------



## Davidius (May 2, 2007)

BobVigneault said:


> It's been done... twice apparently.
> 
> http://www.anointedmedia.com/anointedcart/picserve.cgi?picserve=/7700.01.jpg


----------



## Reformed Baptist (May 2, 2007)

Hey all, new the boards and glad to be among reformed brethren! I saw the post concerning revival and took a look. I would like to add a few comments as someone who has “been there, done that” Hopefully by the grace of God my comments can edify you from an “insider” perspective. 

Having been in the movement (neo-prophetic and Vineyard) I can tell you that many of the people in the movement are genuine Christians (elect). They are quite deceived by the movement, but have been born of God’s Spirit. As a result we should relate to these men and women as brethren for whom Christ died and loves deeply. 

These Christians need Christians like you guys. I know I did. The knowledge they are being fed in their congregations is horrible. The doctrines promoted are steeped in inconsistencies, errors, and half-truths. These Christians are also tend to be performance based, trying by their works to please the Lord and know His will. For the true Christian among them, it’s a works-based sanctification. They think they understand the grace of God but truly do not. 

A good friend of mine who is still in the movement visited our home over Christmas. We talked much about justification and I gave him a book (reformed) on the subject. I didn’t attack the “manifestations” or odd doctrines, but addressed his sense of never “measuring up” to his true understanding of justification. The truth of God penetrated his heart and mind and I saw a visible change in his countenance—one of peace. 

If anything, we should consider these brethren as weaker and we who consider ourselves strong should bear up with them, support them, and try not to pass judgment on their opinions. I recently attended a Charismatic (really a non-cessationist) Calvinist church where the “senior” pastor remarked about more conservative reformed congregations as ridged and dry. I encouraged him to characterize us as reserved or reverent. This shows to me that in the dancing/clapping/shouting churches they really do not know their more reserved brethren. But they owe us love nonetheless and we them. 

There is also something to be said for the fact that these folks are flopping around the floor of a church building and not in a bar getting in fights, breaking the law, or harming anyone. Do they appear foolish? Yes. Better they do that then trying to break into my house or slam into my family in their car on their way home from some bar. 

One last bit of encouragement…rebuking their behavior and movement will tend to create a martyr reaction from them than repentance. I am not saying a critique is not needed. When I began questions the beliefs and practices of the movement I found articles of that sort that were very helpful. Yet it was the principle of Sola Scriptura that really dislodged me from the movement (all glory to God of course). If you know someone in the movement teach them that principle. Talk much of the Holy Spirit. Introduce them to good teachers like Spurgeon and Bunyan and Edwards. Give them a teaching tape from Sproul or MacArthur on the Holy Spirit. 

Pray with them. Let them hear your prayers to God. Get to know them. Let them see your life glorify the Lord. 

I hope that helps. Blessings to all God’s elect.


----------

